# Moscow subway



## portrait.du.monde (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi , I ask your advice for this photos taking in Moscow.
Sorry for my english but I'm french.
Have a good day


----------



## matfoster (Mar 16, 2010)

interesting pictures. the metro stations are so elegant (and clean!)


----------



## newb (Mar 16, 2010)

I really like the 2nd one.


----------

